# Yet another excellent reason to ban assault rifles!



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

He had a handgun too. Should we ban them also?


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

NO..........the more reason to get government out of the way and start letting all citizens carry their firearms. Dont ban them. Its not the govs job to protect anyone from anything.


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Does your pencil cause you to spell incorrect words?! 

The blame goes to the offender - not the instrument used in the crime, and not the maker of the instrument used in the crime!!! 

period.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

RNT said:


> NO..........the more reason to get government out of the way and start letting all citizens carry their firearms. Dont ban them. Its not the govs job to protect anyone from anything.


CORECT! It's our constutional right to keep and bare arms. So shouldn't privat sector (be it an individual or company) who willingly neglect to do so be the ones who pay a higher tax to help suport the police force that is there to protect them?:set1_thinking:


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

If somebody dosen't have a problem with killing people do you really think they would have a problem with obtaining a gun illegally. By your thinking you should ban everything that coould be used as a weapon. I agree with RNT. If everybody carried a gun these guys wouldn't get but one or two shots off before someone took them out.


----------



## hoythunter91 (Aug 8, 2008)

how was it the guns fault


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Ban and put restrictions on all that you want. In the end, the criminal will still get the tools he/she needs to commit a crime. That's like saying we should ban crack cocaine or heroin.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*i understand*



AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


he was probably a victim of lay off or fired, or cut. so needless to say there will be more of this as the economy goes down due to the great goveremnts the american people have chose. so really americans are paying for their poor choices. but it is to bad that those of us that did not want those in goverment running this country, we are going to suffer the consequnsece also.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

SO if somebody walks down the road beating random people with a baseball bat are we gonna ban them also??


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dont blame the weapon blame the guy shooting it. hell i can kill someone with a pencil. we should ban them. lets bans knives as well cause people get stabed to death. a guy killed a bunch of people in my home town with a pistol lets get rid of all pistols as well as shotguns. a kid killed his friend with his bow lets ban them to.

lets ban all weapons how about that.

i hate when people want to ban weapons because a guy used it to kill.

guns dont kill people, people kill people.

and even if they were illegal they would still get them some how.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


I have to agree with you on this.I live about 65 mile south of st louis and it was all over our tv.People are being pushed to the limits.......can't find work.....lost their job.....but i don't see/hear anyone in state/goverment complaining about their good jobs/pay.The american stress level is rising and families are worried more than ever.....the ones in office now are no more to blame than the one's in office 8 yrs earlier.All this crap with our goverment/state is comming to a head.As for the ak47.......could have been any gun.....the guy had enough and went off the deep end.Got a feeling your going to see more and more of this.....the economy is in the crapper and i don't see the job thing getting better....even though the news media says it is......like they know or care...jmo


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

And what IF he walked into the place with a 5 gallon can of gas, dumped it or lets say he sprayed sprayed it using a 4 gallon back pack sprayer and then tossed in a flare, then you'd want to make illegal the can or the backpack sprayer ????......IF a deranged wacko is dead set on killing as this individual was, they WILL find a way and there isnt crap any one can do about it.....unless the populace is armed and can defend themselves........This is why I carry and have a lifetime concealed carry permit.....if I go to a restaurant, movie, gas station, Cabbelas, Bass Pro, Wiseway, Aldi, Jewel, etc. or even here at work......a pistol is with me ( I know how to use it, when I can use it and I WILL use it if needed).........:darkbeer:


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

No way I am going to bash you man, I agree with you!

The fat cats on Wall St. have been screwing over everyone and this has created such a divide in the socio-economic classes of the country. We need to take from the rich, and give to the poor, and make sure everyone is on a equal playing field.

True communism at it's finest... 

Ps. Most of you all day thread hunters didn't sense the sarcasm in my thread creation apparently? Typical over reacting on ArcheryTalk. :wink:



AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

it's amazing to me why these guys always go for the assault rifle. If I wanted to do a lot of damage, give me a 12 ga shotgun and an open choke and let the lead fly. 

guns don't kill people. people kill people.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

antlrcolectr said:


> Does your pencil cause you to spell incorrect words?!
> 
> The blame goes to the offender - not the instrument used in the crime, and not the maker of the instrument used in the crime!!!
> 
> period.



ANEN! :thumbs_up


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


Yes, "average" American who got screwed by the man right?
Come the hell on.
Shooting up a factory isn't going to get a message out or settle anything, its just gonna make you look like a deranged moron from flyover country.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

RNT said:


> NO..........the more reason to get government out of the way and start letting all citizens carry their firearms. Dont ban them. Its not the govs job to protect anyone from anything.


Thats exactly right, the more weapons people can legally carry the less likely a person is to do something like this. Back in the Old west from what I could tell, the law usually wasnt the one that got the Outlaw. It was a armed population that got sick of being oppressed and terrorized by them.



antlrcolectr said:


> Does your pencil cause you to spell incorrect words?!
> 
> 
> The blame goes to the offender - not the instrument used in the crime, and not the maker of the instrument used in the crime!!!
> ...


My pencil has never made me spell a word incorrect. Its the person pushing it. That another thing I have never understood is why do the target the maker, they just make it for a law abiding citizen to use, not intented for someone to do something like this with it



AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


I not so sure you could call him average, there was definitly something not firing up stairs. I will agree with you on one thing though that it seems to be a sign of the times and it scares me alot. I am young and I going to have to deal with this Presidents decisions for a long time to come. 

Another thing to all those who voted for him, Why just why would you Vote for someone who looks at the Country, and says, I dont expect to the the votes from some "WHO STICK TO THEIR GOD AND THEIR GUNS" this country was founded on God and Guns buy way of grace and force of the PEOPLE because Britian didnt just let us go


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

It is a symptom of a greater problem. There is not enough help for everyone who needs it. Banning guns sure as hell won't fix the problem. Last week it was a shotgun, the week before a handgun. It could be a car or truck or any number of things. And with all the unemployed, frustrated people out there it may only get worse. 

BUT, all this plays into the anti-gun agenda. Ramp up the fear and the population will start demanding the government do something about all the senseless killings. First step, ban all guns. When that doesn't work it will be martial law. Kind of a stretch but stranger things have happened in other countries. There will be a rebellion in this country, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

What has already been stated-Its not the gun. You ban guns then only the bad guys will have them. Just like locks on doors only keep honest people out. Reminds me of a Lowes salesman that tried to sell me a big expensive lock for my new sliding glass door. He told how strong it was-I looked at him and ask if the glass could stand the force of a rock. I didnt get the lock.


----------



## curtisy (Jan 7, 2007)

RNT said:


> NO..........the more reason to get government out of the way and start letting all citizens carry their firearms. Dont ban them. Its not the govs job to protect anyone from anything.


it is the governments job to protect us from foreign influences , how ever it is not the governments job or right to take away our ability to protect ourselves! only from my cold dead hands:darkbeer:


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......


yea kinda like the way health insurance companies have been screwing people:teeth:


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

campo said:


> no way i am going to bash you man, i agree with you!
> 
> The fat cats on wall st. Have been screwing over everyone and this has created such a divide in the socio-economic classes of the country. We need to take from the rich, and give to the poor, and make sure everyone is on a equal playing field.
> 
> ...


huh??


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Campo said:


> No way I am going to bash you man, I agree with you!
> 
> The fat cats on Wall St. have been screwing over everyone and this has created such a divide in the socio-economic classes of the country. We need to take from the rich, and give to the poor, and make sure everyone is on a equal playing field.
> 
> ...


Looks like he was trying to give the fat cats the bonus they deserve for screwing their pension funds. 

ABB ceo made $3.8 mill last year.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

AR_Headhunter said:


> I may get bashed for this but to me it sounds like just another average American who got fed up. I know many who lost tons during the recent "crash" of the stock market. Looks like all those on Wall Street got to keep their jobs though & many of them even got bonuses. Say what you want but this is just a sign of the times. Americans are tired of loosing everything they have worked for all their lives while corporate America gets fat off the fruits of our labor.......



i think you should look at the goverment. they have no problem taking more from us working people and given it to the lazy people who sit around and asked for more. i dont grudge people for being rich, they are the ones who hire us to work for them. the goverment is the one who is taxing us and stealing what we work for. let me inform you even if the they tax the rich like you said it still taking money from us. who do you think pays for thing we make, sell, and labor?

by the way the differt from a gun that shoot 20 rounds magzin and a 5 round. it being a better shot


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Average people never go on deadly killing sprees.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

I give this thread title and the thread starters initial statement a D-!
Guns no matter what the caliber, size, color shape, round capacity do NOT kill people without someone pulling the trigger!!!
This guy went into the building with a handgun, shotgun, and a "assult rifle" ....... So ban all of the above? That is a STUPID blanket statement that has 0 merit.. I have not heard how many times if any the "assult rifle was even used in this act of domestic terrorism. 
And yes I am the proud owner of "assult rifles" with 0 intentions of ever giving them up for any government entity. Sorry if you don't agree, but as you have given your opinion, this is mine.............. That's all for now


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Banning of any weapons is ridiculous. Weapons themselves do not have a brain.Its the idiots using them.


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Oct 26, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> dont blame the weapon blame the guy shooting it. hell i can kill someone with a pencil. we should ban them. lets bans knives as well cause people get stabed to death. a guy killed a bunch of people in my home town with a pistol lets get rid of all pistols as well as shotguns. a kid killed his friend with his bow lets ban them to.
> 
> lets ban all weapons how about that.
> 
> ...




I don’t think anyone could argue your logic. It’s a sad situation when a mentally disturbed person has the capability of having these weapons in their possession.
What do you do?? Take a pistol to work for self protection?
I think it would be reasonable to assume that if these incidents occur more often as the US comes under more financial pressure the government may ban assault rifles as this would be the easiest solution or should I say the cheapest perceived solution that they could implement and quickly.
In Australia motor vehicle accidents cause by far more deaths than rifles or bows yet no one is screaming out for the confiscation of cars…food for thought.

cheers


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hdracer said:


> It is a symptom of a greater problem. There is not enough help for everyone who needs it. Banning guns sure as hell won't fix the problem. Last week it was a shotgun, the week before a handgun. It could be a car or truck or any number of things. And with all the unemployed, frustrated people out there it may only get worse.
> 
> BUT, all this plays into the anti-gun agenda. Ramp up the fear and the population will start demanding the government do something about all the senseless killings. First step, ban all guns. When that doesn't work it will be martial law. Kind of a stretch but stranger things have happened in other countries. There will be a rebellion in this country, it's only a matter of time...


wise you are

people who want to ban guns generally are those who engage in activities that would justify honest people shooting them


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

BigBirdVA said:


> Looks like he was trying to give the fat cats the bonus they deserve for screwing their pension funds.
> 
> ABB ceo made $3.8 mill last year.


What political party does the fat cat wall street robber barons support?

Yeah, the Obamunists


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

I say if you have not been"Convicted not charged but convicted of a felony with a firearm" then you should be able to carry. I know a guy that lost his job in Ind and could not pay the amount of child support the court ordered he got way behind and got laid off of his new job. To make a long story short he got so far behind they sent him to prison and slapped him with a felony that is a crime in it's self now he cant own a gun.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not the gun manufactures fault there product was used with that intension. If you don't like guns don't buy them and don't talk about them. We already have to deal with enough liberals in the white house we dont need any soap box preeching to help them out. Next thing you know we be talking about how a person cut them selves with a knife and seued the company that made it. All because the used in a mannor other then what it was intended to be used for. I also agree that it is our right to keep and bare arms. With that said we should be able to carry a firearm with out hesitation or repercution.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

For all those that opose guns.


----------



## SSG_Clay (Jan 18, 2010)

Look all in favor of strictly buying procedures and a better system of background checks, but you're talking about eleminating types of guns. That's not the answer. If you're on here then more than likely you shoot a bow. Is it not deadly also?


----------

